# Need tips on living with spouse during separation



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

So I have been separated for 2 years. Moved out on my own but never filed for divorce.

Recently due to financial situations I have been forced to move back into our old home where he has been living. It was this or lose everything and I couldn't do that to my kids. This has been so hard. I will in this situation for a year.

Does anybody have any tips or coping strategies that had to live with their STBX?


----------



## summer41 (Apr 10, 2017)

@jelly_bean What a situation to be in. I really feel for you. 

I am in a similar situation I have told my H that the marriage is over yet he has buried his head in the sand and I am trapped until he sorts out his finances. Living under the same roof can and is hard. Especially when boundaries are not accepted by him as he doesn't believe it is happening.

In an ideal world, boundary will need to be set as in time with kids, chores etc. I don't know fully but this is what I wanted but I can't implement it so it's extremely hard and the kids are now feeling it.

Hope you get some more help from here. Hugs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

